# My New Female Varanus acanthurus



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 27, 2004)

I finally got my female ackie last night.

This is her:







I was a little worried about introducing her to my male, but this is what happened when they first met last night:






Sweet eh?
Well, this morning i woke up to find this!:






And then later on in the afternoon i found them like this:






It appears to me that they will get on just fine.
Now, where is the hose....?


----------



## Springherp (Feb 27, 2004)

lol. randy little bastard!  i was under the opinion that they needed to be paired from a very young age to reproduce together?


----------



## stockeh (Feb 27, 2004)

you try telling them that  may be up for a couple of hatchies soon i luvs..... put me on the list


----------



## Springherp (Feb 27, 2004)

me too!


----------



## basketcase (Feb 27, 2004)

*.*

yup id love a little ackie too

cheers, jono


----------



## Adam (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh how sweet!! Truley luv at first sight,good on ya. :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for sharing this with us mate.


----------



## Parko (Feb 27, 2004)

Looks like he got just what he needed, I like the first pic with his arm round her as he looks away, very sly. Hey that was my first move too as a teenager, works a treat! 8)


----------



## basketcase (Feb 27, 2004)

*.*

haha the old stretch and yawn has worked it way into the reptile world :lol: 

cheers, jono


----------



## ackie (Feb 27, 2004)

awsome news...thanks mate i needed a bit of extra confidence in my male coz i was thinkn of introducin a girl to him.


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone,
I'll keep you posted, hopefully there will be baby ackies running around


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 28, 2004)

What on earth are they doing in those pictures??


----------



## Adam (Feb 28, 2004)

Could be wrong but I think it's called breeding?


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 28, 2004)

cuddling....


----------



## Adam (Feb 28, 2004)

Stress relief?


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2004)

That is what i call the horizontal mumbo.
What a machine ah straight into it.
The young lady must of been in love at first sight and he just took advantage of her.
Nice work.

What colour phase are they iluvs???


----------



## Parko (Feb 28, 2004)

''making the beast with 2 backs''
:wink:


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 28, 2004)

They are red phase Robert.
They are at it again now...


----------



## Paddy (Feb 28, 2004)

*Ackies*

hey there iluvsmyreptiles,
things are looking promising for you now!
i spent two years in toowoomba before being transferred up to NQ, and i could never find anyone interested in reptiles while i was there!!!
probably just as well though as my collection would have escallated beyond control if i lived down there now.
anyway, well done again and i hope you advertise any babies that may be produced in the coming months!


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks Paddy,
Let me tell you, i can't keep up with the demands here in Toowoomba for reptiles at the moment. Toowoomba is being invaded by herpers! But it's fantastic. People are beginning to open their eyes and realise that a good snake is NOT a dead snake.


----------



## ryan (Mar 1, 2004)

gday tenille
a mate pointed me to these pictures. glad to see that male ackie has gone to a good home. his new girlfriend looks good too. he looks like hes having a great time! i have a full container of calcium powder i dont need anymore aswell so if you are in brisbane at any time and want it just let me know.
cheers
ryan


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

dont do it its poison powder


----------



## lutzd (Mar 1, 2004)

um.... what does that mean, Brendan? Can you be a bit more specific - i.e. explain why you believe this?


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes Brendan, elaborate please young man


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi Ryan,
Yes, he's doing fantastically well (as you can see!) I am so glad i got him, he's extremely tame!
I would really appreciate the powder. I am coming to Brissie on the 20th of March, so i hope this suits you.
Cheers!


----------

